# str8clown'n car-n-bike club



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok lets try this one again delete the other one leave this one alone FUCK so if anybody looking to join or is just want to chat come in here :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

the other one wasn't deleted...it was added to the str8clown' topic that has 500 pages.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=160436


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

DELETE that fuckin post! lmfao.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lmao don't hate anybody looking for bike parts


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Apr 27 2005, 06:31 PM
> *lmao don't hate anybody looking for bike parts
> [snapback]3062938[/snapback]​*


Dont hate me for hating that post....hater! :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Apr 27 2005, 09:31 PM
> *lmao don't hate anybody looking for bike parts
> [snapback]3062938[/snapback]​*


i figured you forgot about that topic or some shit...so i just added that new topic to the old one.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nah i just want to start with a new topic but that is cool


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo homies how is everything i will have pic of my new frame lmao


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

post these for LowJoker uffin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

no problem uffin:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

hey can u post pics on how u did the front fin? or closeups?


thanks


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Apr 30 2005, 06:19 PM
> *post these for LowJoker uffin:
> [snapback]3078305[/snapback]​*


looking good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Apr 30 2005, 10:04 PM
> *hey can u post pics on how u did the front fin? or closeups?
> thanks
> [snapback]3078950[/snapback]​*


that is the only pics of it and i go the frame from a guy that did that i just added the other shit to it :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

ohhhh.....i didnt even notice the rake on that....looks good!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

so who did the rear skirt? kinda crooked...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nope it is str8 it is not like u have never seen that frame 1ofaknd :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@May 1 2005, 05:32 PM
> *nope it is str8 it is not like u have never seen that frame 1ofaknd  :ugh:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3081135[/snapback]​*


can't say i have...at least not with the skirt on it, which one is it??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

it is the one taht sit in my bedroom for like a 6 months then it was at the shop u have seen it before homie i got it like that all i have done to it is smooth it out a little


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@May 1 2005, 06:18 PM
> *it is the one taht sit in my bedroom for like a 6 months then it was at the shop u have seen it before homie i got it like that all i have done to it is smooth it out a little
> [snapback]3081403[/snapback]​*


hell i don't remember it!! lol. 

smooth out the curves on that skirt a little while your at it. use something round and trace a nice line on there and re-cut it.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea if i am going ti sand it down a top a little them shot a coat of primer on it then sale it


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

here is 2 pics that Lowjoker wanted me to post for him uffin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

here is 2 pics that Lowjoker wanted me to post for him uffin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

dont ask me how tha second post add more pics of tha same bikes :uh:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

thank you homie it is for sale i will try and sale it just one more week till i sand it down and repaint it and the other frame is for sale to


----------



## CadillacRub408 (Mar 18, 2003)

WHAT DOES THE PLAQUE FOR THE CLUB LOOK LIKE AND CAN U POST SOME OF DA CARS IN DA CLUB


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

we do not have a plaque yet but it will look just our logo on our temp site got to it has one of the car in our club plus we have a 79 monte that is in the works check it out http://www.str8clownn.tk/


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo homies this topic has fell off lol


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

wassa pimp, hows the club... hopefully growing....

DONT FORGET TO SEND ME THE STUFF!!1 :uh: :angry: 

:biggrin: :cheesy:  :0


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Apr 28 2005, 10:41 AM
> *ok lets try this one again delete the other one leave this one alone FUCK so if anybody looking to join or is just want to chat come in here  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3062287[/snapback]​*


man id love to represent STR8 CLOWN'N C.C/B.C down here but i represent LocoLowriders B.C 4 lyfe! if you want we can work something out? between clubs?


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OXijen_@May 7 2005, 05:30 AM
> *man id love to represent STR8 CLOWN'N C.C/B.C down here but i represent LocoLowriders B.C 4 lyfe! if you want we can work something out? between clubs?
> [snapback]3108116[/snapback]​*


pm me oh yea ttt


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i was just thinking about this guy, what happened to him


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 1 2005, 10:48 AM
> *i was just thinking about this guy, what happened to him
> [snapback]3209455[/snapback]​*


who OXijen don't know


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 1 2005, 10:48 AM
> *i was just thinking about this guy
> [snapback]3209455[/snapback]​*


:ugh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Jun 1 2005, 12:05 PM
> *who OXijen don't know
> [snapback]3209507[/snapback]​*


no man,

lowjoker 77


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 1 2005, 12:34 PM
> *no man,
> 
> lowjoker 77
> [snapback]3209771[/snapback]​*


yea he's been busy,summer iz right around the coroner :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Jun 1 2005, 01:37 PM
> *yea he's been busy,summer iz right around the coroner :biggrin:
> [snapback]3209785[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 1 2005, 12:39 PM
> *:uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]3209792[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i just talked to him today


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo homies wuz up just dropping in to say wuz up homies man it has been crazy i been trying to buy a house and move but after i get everything on lock i will be back non-stop yo lowridertrike i will get them prices for you asap so how is everyone out yo OXIJEN get at me maybe we can work something out homie  oh and wuz up noe how is the club doing :cheesy: i hope good but well it next ime i am out


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea i hope to have a house soon so i can do these bikes up and my car :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

well i would like to welcome souljahboy to the family he is the newest member to join well it looks like we are growing little by little just the way i like it :biggrin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

whats up Homie, thanks for tha welcome uffin: havent been on LIL in a while i almost forgot tha site :ugh: but its all good now :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hell yea it has been one crazy year already put we are going to show them how to do it :biggrin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

uffin: fo sho homie :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Jun 3 2005, 05:13 PM
> *hell yea it has been one crazy year already put we are going to show them how to do it  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3220763[/snapback]​*


hell yea :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea yo LOWRIDERTRIKE you need to get at me this week sometime as soon as my boy gets homie i am going to make a order so i will have a bunch of parts for my bikes and to sale


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Jun 5 2005, 12:53 PM
> *yea yo LOWRIDERTRIKE you need to get at me this week sometime as soon as my boy gets homie i am going to make a order so i will have a bunch of parts for my bikes and to sale
> [snapback]3227310[/snapback]​*


check your pm homie


----------



## LOWexpectations232 (Jan 7, 2005)

when i start doin shows this summer ill look for some loners with nice bikes n suggest them to join... give them the website n all


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

cool yea just give them the web site and tell them what all you get


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

going up homies :biggrin: i got some stuff for sale twsted goose necks,twsted grips get at me for prices


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla (May 17, 2005)

hey, this is jason. jus gotta get into touch. well e-mail me up, i still wanna join. ive had offers to get with enchanted dreamz. but im not sure. if i dont hear from you in a couple days ill call you.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i e-mailed you homie get at me let me know wuz up


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

well i got bad news homies i have to shut down the guestbook on the club site thanks to eddie the prez of TWISTED FANTASY B.C he goes everyday and post dumb ass post and uses are club members names and fake names but i will open a new one after we get a new site sorry everyone  it is sad when you can not do nothing with out people being jealous :angry:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Jun 15 2005, 04:59 PM
> *well i got bad news homies i have to shut down the guestbook on the club site thanks to eddie the prez of TWISTED FANTASY B.C he goes everyday and post dumb ass post and uses are club members names and fake names but i will open a new one after we get a new site sorry everyone   it is sad when you can not do nothing with out people being jealous  :angry:
> [snapback]3278065[/snapback]​*


that sucks damn haters :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Jun 16 2005, 07:30 AM
> *that sucks damn haters :angry:
> [snapback]3280211[/snapback]​*


yea this guy has heted me every sence i owned him on here but now every where he goes on the net he trys and put salt on our game but i just brush it off if you go to lowriderbike.com fourm he called our club gay there and tryed and make fun of me being a big guy and then if you look under his name you will see he calls us (str8 gay bc) he im me 20 times and day trying to start shit it is fucked up that i havew not never done nothing to him but like i said i will start a new one soon


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo yo yo lets try and bring this topic up people better stop sleeping on us lol i can not wait till i get moved so i can get my bikes done


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

ttt


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo wuz up homie you need to get them boys shit on lock tell them to get a list of parts he needs for there bikes


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

fo-sho


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Jun 16 2005, 02:44 PM
> *he calls us (str8 gay bc)
> [snapback]3281361[/snapback]​*


What the hell. How can you become str8 gay? That doesn't make sense at all. Either you're str8 or you're gay. Sorry, I thought that was funny. :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lmao he is just jealous of us there is a couple guys taht wanted to join hsi club but then changed tehre minds and one of them joined my club ro dsweetbike did u join that club i would love to have a soemone to rock the club over there


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

I sent you a PM. Count me in...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

cool i sent you teh fourm to your e-mail and i sent u a pm get at me when you ship the money and i need pics of your bikes


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Well since I'm almost a str8 clowner now, let me say sumthin about Twisted Fantasy. The name of the club fits them every well. They were lookin for members so I was goin to join them. I forgot which member asked to see a pic of my bike, so I sent it to him through e-mail. Then he asked to see more. I didn't have anymore pics of my bike. That was not what he wanted to see. To be frankly, he wanted to see tits and ass. I couldn't believe what I was reading. He kept PMing me and I reported him to the moderator. :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

that was teh pres eddie he does taht to some other girls i know it is sad


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

well i would like to welcome DSweetbike to the club and here son teh newest members here is here trike 








here is her son bike and her bike


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

welcome to the club DSweetbike


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo tell your boy to hustle and that cash up homie and the pics so i can see wuz up homie


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

ok coo homie im gonna see him tommorow where gonna go to this bike shop and get him some new tires and stuff and i should have film friday.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

cool cool handle da damn thang


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

check it out


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lmao rugrats


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Your son has a clean bike LRT81 and I see he has the hair to match it.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

that's not my son his hair does stand out though lol :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lol ilove the hair


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

Yo bones get at me when you see this i just got off the phone with a new crew that is goting to join and start a chapter but get at me


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i would liek to welcome the new chapter to the family FORT wayne ,IN :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

hell yea homie it's all good, welcome to the club fort wayne,in :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

Do I have to come up to B.C if i'm gonna be in the club? :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i would like to have everyone come to the indy show or one of the big shows and you have to have 3 or more people down to join we do not let just one person in at a time anymore


----------



## LOWexpectations232 (Jan 7, 2005)

im trying to get my friend into lowriding.... mayb he will join if i bug him enough


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lol thtas teh why to do it


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Jul 1 2005, 02:24 PM
> *that's not my son :biggrin:
> [snapback]3350713[/snapback]​*


Oops, my bad. :biggrin:
I didn't know there were more than 15 members in da club and still growin :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Jul 6 2005, 09:13 PM
> *Oops, my bad.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3373822[/snapback]​*


it's cool i got no kids not yet anywayz :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

give it time you will


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

oh yea :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hell i got 2 kids and time will tell if any more down teh road lol


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

LOL MR.BABY DADDY :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

can everone help me out read this topic all the way throught and send gay male pics to eddie so he will stop asking me http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=188459


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

souljahboy get at me i need you to do something for me :biggrin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

Whats up homie sorry i havent been on lately been busy doin some thing uffin: I need to talk to u soon about the members in tha club so i can update tha site uffin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

im me as soon as you get this i need to update the site


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

What have you done to eddie? He must really, really, really, really, really, really, like the way u move, your pic, or the bulge in your pants :cheesy: . 
Well, it seems like everyone is coming out of the closet so I guess he's not afraid to express his feeling for you. He wants a body like yours to hold him in the night and to whisper sweet nuthin' in his ear. Just messing with u. :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

lol :biggrin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:around:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

going up


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Jul 13 2005, 02:05 PM
> *What have you done to eddie? He must really, really, really, really, really, really, like the way u move, your pic, or the bulge in your pants  :cheesy: .
> Well, it seems like everyone is coming out of the closet so I guess he's not afraid to express his feeling for you. He wants a body like yours to hold him in the night and to whisper sweet nuthin' in his ear. Just messing with u. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3407622[/snapback]​*


i do not know but he stop im me after my girls cus him out he tryed to say i did not like blacks and mexicans and i was rolling cause at the time i was talking to a black girl :uh: but he stopped but everybody go check out the new update site it is a working deal :biggrin:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

The site is lookin good. The only comment I have is to change the sex to FEMALE for my name.


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:ugh: i thought i did well i fix it :cheesy:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Jul 16 2005, 05:41 PM
> *:ugh: i thought i did well i fix it  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3423219[/snapback]​*


i told you homie :biggrin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:ugh: what is your name DSweet no one tells me this stuff :tears:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Jul 17 2005, 01:14 AM
> *:ugh: what is your name DSweet no one tells me this stuff :tears:
> [snapback]3424480[/snapback]​*


You have the name right on the site, just the sex is wrong :biggrin:
My name is Delicia. My trike name is Deliciously Sweet (short for DSweet)


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Jul 16 2005, 01:20 PM
> *The site is lookin good. The only comment I have is to change the sex to FEMALE for my name.
> [snapback]3421929[/snapback]​*


can i suck on them :cheesy: j/k yea i have to get all the shit togeather from other members :biggrin: then it will be done for now


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

uffin: alright give me time to get to it do u have a pic of ur bike DSweet and D hit me up on AIM so i can get some info from u :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok homie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

STR8 CLOWN'N 4-LYFE


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

hey DSweet do u have a pic of ur sons bike for tha site uffin:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Jul 17 2005, 05:16 PM
> *can i suck on them  :cheesy: j/k
> [snapback]3426695[/snapback]​*


You shouldn't say that, Eddie will be jealous :0 :biggrin: 
I will get a pic of my son's bike soon 4 ya Souljahboy.


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

LaCharles' Bike


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Twisted Fantasy is still ridin yo dick LowJoker.


Low-Riders.com
Topic: str8 haterz b.c., want to join ? < Next Oldest | Next Newest > 


TwistedFantasy05 
Youngin



Group: Members
Posts: 1
Joined: 7/2005 Posted: July 22, 2005 8:16 pm 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
if you want to join str8 haterz b.c. contact darren 
Back to top 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Jul 24 2005, 12:49 PM
> *Twisted Fantasy is still ridin yo dick LowJoker.
> Low-Riders.com
> Topic: str8 haterz b.c., want to join ? < Next Oldest | Next Newest >
> ...


where is that from


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Low-Riders.com site in their Bike & Models forum


----------



## LOWexpectations232 (Jan 7, 2005)

haters???? idk :dunno: but it dosn look like we hate on n e one...looks like sum1 else is tho... happned to T.F.B.C.?  i need some comp. in the tri-state area ... no 1 has jack squat out here..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

it is him just go lok under the club guestbook he is a ******


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Jul 25 2005, 04:33 PM
> *it is him just go lok under the club guestbook he is a ******
> [snapback]3476864[/snapback]​*


and a hater that's how i got the name for my trike :biggrin:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

*HATERS NIGHTMARE* (COMING SOON) TO A HOOD NEAR YOU! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

he needs to stop fucking with me damn


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

someone's got a secret admirer


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Jul 28 2005, 10:15 AM
> *HATERS NIGHTMARE (COMING SOON) TO A HOOD NEAR YOU!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3496342[/snapback]​*


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Jul 28 2005, 01:35 PM
> *someone's got a secret admirer
> [snapback]3497306[/snapback]​*


yea but it is a guy







now if it was a girl i would not care :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

What size is that banner?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i think 3x5 i will have to get the size after i move


----------



## LOWexpectations232 (Jan 7, 2005)

hmm i mite want 1


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

What happened to the member only post? Did it get deleted or I looked over it? :happysad:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i think it got deleted so this is it now


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

:0


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

:0 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

that looks pimp STR8 CLOWN'N 4-LYFE


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

SWEET :cheesy:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Aug 25 2005, 08:45 PM~3693424
> *:0  :0
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 that looks bad ass uffin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

hell yea it does STR8 CLOWN'N FOE LIFE!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hell yea homie's yo dsweet i am trying to get with robert and see when the next show is i will let u know


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Aug 26 2005, 02:57 PM~3697860
> *hell yea homie's yo dsweet i am trying to get with robert and see when the next show is i will let u know
> *


That will work :thumbsup:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

I got the decals just in case there was no where to hang the banner, so Str8 Clown'n is still being represented. I have some extra decals, so if anyone wants any. I can send 2, of course for members only, free of charge. Just PM me. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

how much it cost to have the banner made up and the logos i like how they look


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Aug 27 2005, 12:49 PM~3703096
> *how much it cost to have the banner made up and the logos i like how they look
> *


It was $70 dollars for the banner and $3.00 for the decals.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

The Set Up


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

I went to a car show yesterday and ppl thought the bikes were for sale. They were asking me for my business card and asking to make them a bike. Some of them wanted to buy the props I had on the green bike. :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

well after i get set up if you want i will give you some cards to pass out with our business name on them for bike parts and hydros and shit like that


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Aug 29 2005, 12:02 PM~3712028
> *I went to a car show yesterday and ppl thought the bikes were for sale. They were asking me for my business card and asking to make them a bike. Some of them wanted to buy the props I had on the green bike.  :angry:
> *


got any pictures of that white 50's vette in the back there?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up homie :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo dsweet did you get anything in the mail for lowriderjunction they are haveing a show oct 23 and one in jan 06 a 2 day show HELL YEA!!!!!!!!! get at me girl we need to talk


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Aug 30 2005, 06:29 PM~3722645
> *yo dsweet did you get anything in the mail for lowriderjunction they are haveing a show oct 23 and one in jan 06 a 2 day show HELL YEA!!!!!!!!! get at me girl we need to talk
> *


im gonna try and make that :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

STRANGE did these :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

I say fuck it everybody should post all there pics in here, that would be the shit just like in post your rides all them clubs in there got tons of pics I know we got alot too so if yall want to post them, STR8 CLOWN'N WHAT!!!!!


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin: 









> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Aug 30 2005, 09:38 PM~3723875
> *STRANGE did these :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo strange what do you charge to do business cards for my shop and club get at me


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i like those displays dsweetbike :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo homie's i am saling truucha vol 20 dvd's for $20 shipped get them fast guys


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Nice job Strange. I like the purple one :thumbsup:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Aug 30 2005, 08:29 PM~3722645
> *yo dsweet did you get anything in the mail for lowriderjunction they are haveing a show oct 23 and one in jan 06 a 2 day show HELL YEA!!!!!!!!! get at me girl we need to talk
> *


Nope I didn't get it yet. Will try to make the one in January. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Aug 29 2005, 02:17 PM~3713307
> *got any pictures of that white 50's vette in the back there?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

thats cool yea u will have try and get your man to bring his car and we wil clown i want that show to blow up i am going to try and get some mags to come lol


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Met someone at the car show with a bike. Asked him if he wanted to join the club.
This is his bike.


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Sep 4 2005, 02:33 PM~3750201
> *:biggrin:
> *


beautiful


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lowrider chopper lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo wuz up people i just dropped in to say hi and to tell you that i am saling ps2 and xbox stuff and a ps2 and a shit load of games it is in the classifieds holla at me if you need anything


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is a link 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=202430


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

I got them decals DSweetBike thanks there tight as hell :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

we got ours to the vp said thanks they are going to look nice in our display lmao


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:biggrin: :twak: :machinegun: :roflmao: :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :guns: :worship:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lol i have me smiles than you lmao wuz you crew yo dsweet is that dude going to join or what


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

im gonna be getting STR8 CLOWN'N tat on my back this year, was not gonna say anything but can't hold it in anymore it's gonna be just like the shirt's I got this lil hook up on tat's now,it's gonna hurt like a bitch lol :biggrin:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Sep 10 2005, 01:23 PM~3787986
> *im gonna be getting STR8 CLOWN'N tat on my back this year, was not gonna say anything but can't hold it in anymore it's gonna be just like the shirt's I got this lil hook up on tat's now,it's gonna hurt like a bitch lol :biggrin:
> *


:0


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Sep 10 2005, 10:24 AM~3787989
> *:0
> *


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Yeah, he's joining. The check is in the mail. :biggrin:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Sep 10 2005, 12:23 PM~3787986
> *im gonna be getting STR8 CLOWN'N tat on my back this year, was not gonna say anything but can't hold it in anymore it's gonna be just like the shirt's I got this lil hook up on tat's now,it's gonna hurt like a bitch lol :biggrin:
> *


You're a tru ryda. Make sure u or someone else take a pic of the tat.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Sep 10 2005, 10:53 AM~3788090
> *You're a tru ryda. Make sure u or someone else take a pic of the tat.
> *


oh fo-sho


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

So what's up with setting up this new chapter in chi'town for str8 clownin?


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

i stiil want to join str8 clown'n


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Sep 10 2005, 10:56 AM~3788096
> *So what's up with setting up this new chapter in chi'town for str8 clownin?
> *


it's on, im the prez out here we getting ready for next year gonna blow up if you down hit it up


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frontwalker_@Sep 10 2005, 10:58 AM~3788105
> *i stiil want to join str8 clown'n
> *


that's coo homie hit up lowjoker77 again and let him know what's up


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

yeah but you have to pay fuckin money i live in the netherlands i don't need bbQ and that things


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Frontwalker_@Sep 10 2005, 12:18 PM~3788170
> *yeah but you have to pay fuckin money i live in the netherlands i don't need bbQ and that things
> *


ok first off homie the money goes towards alot of things not just bar-b-q's 2nd off i told you get 3 or more guys and you can start a chapter up there i will not just let one guy join in one spot anymore


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

i can get three more guys


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frontwalker_@Sep 10 2005, 11:26 AM~3788188
> *i can get three more guys
> *


go for it


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Sep 10 2005, 11:56 AM~3788096
> *So what's up with setting up this new chapter in chi'town for str8 clownin?
> *


yo homie you got a pm yea i can work something out like lowridertrike said he was the first one in chi-town that started to rep str8 clown'n and we are looking to have some more members up so you guys and hit the shows and rep that shit lol oh and bones you are crazy do not tat the club logo on your back homie you might drop out next year a go to a diffirent club


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Frontwalker_@Sep 10 2005, 12:26 PM~3788188
> *i can get three more guys
> *


then get pics of there lowrider bikes and your and get at me homie :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Sep 10 2005, 11:27 AM~3788192
> *yo homie you got a pm yea i can work something out like lowridertrike said he was the first one in chi-town that started to rep str8 clown'n  and we are looking to have some more members up so you guys and hit the shows and rep that shit lol oh and bones you are crazy do not tat the club logo on your back homie you might drop out next year a go to a diffirent club
> *


I will never drop out the club im home homie STR8 CLOWN'N FOE LIFE


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

allright but it can take a wile the guys don't have camera


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok when ever you 3 or 4 get togeather holla at me and we can do the damn thang cause it is STR8 CLOWN'N FOE LYFE


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

allright


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

STR8 CLOWN'N holding it down for the 05-06 oh yea for all you builder there is going to be a big ass show in jan 21-22 here in evansville,in move in and judge on the 21st then open to the public the 22nd and awards if you need to know anything about it holla at me homies


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Sep 10 2005, 11:39 AM~3788264
> *STR8 CLOWN'N holding it down for the 05-06 oh yea for all you builder there is going to be a big ass show in jan 21-22 here in evansville,in move in and judge on the 21st then open to the public the 22nd and awards if you need to know anything about it holla at me homies
> *


im gonna call you later homie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok homie at home the phone is a little fucked up thang to my temper lmao damn females always getting me mad


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

How many actual members/chapters are there?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

9 members we are looking to grow by next year hell this is the funn part tryng to make it grow it is not like the other clubs just had 40plus members on the first year you know lol


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Hey Lowjoker77, I see that you changed your name. 
I didn't know we were starting chapters for the club.
Well then, say hello to the Prez in tha STL. :biggrin:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Sep 11 2005, 10:12 AM~3792053
> *Hey Lowjoker77, I see that you changed your name.
> I didn't know we were starting chapters for the club.
> Well then, say hello to the Prez in tha STL.  :biggrin:
> *


wouldn't you be the president of the Missouri chapter?


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Sep 11 2005, 09:16 AM~3792065
> *wouldn't you be the president of the Missouri chapter?
> *


I don't think so, b/c someone might want to start a chapter in Springfield, MO or St. Charles, MO (hint, hint for ricecrispy210).


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Hey lowridertrike, do you still want that skeleton. The store that I got it from is open.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo dsweet call me today i need to talk to you homegirl


----------



## GotSkillz (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey you straight clown people you fuckers is cock blockin always have the wife(DSWEETBIKE) fuckin around on the damn computer and I got lay in bed with a hard sauage I got an Ideal why dont you fuckers go clown some damn where :twak: :guns: :nono: :banghead:


----------



## lucky8lowrider (Aug 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GotSkillz_@Sep 11 2005, 09:18 AM~3792284
> *Hey you straight clown people you fuckers is  cock blockin always have the wife(DSWEETBIKE) fuckin around on the damn computer and I got lay in bed with a hard sauage I got an Ideal why dont you fuckers go clown some damn where :twak:  :guns:  :nono:  :banghead:
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

how the fuck are we cock blocker homie i don't need to block i got my own girls


----------



## GotSkillz (Jun 1, 2005)

sonsofbicthes :twak: STRAIGHT CLOWN


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GotSkillz_@Sep 11 2005, 10:18 AM~3792284
> *Hey you straight clown people you fuckers is  cock blockin always have the wife(DSWEETBIKE) fuckin around on the damn computer and I got lay in bed with a hard sauage I got an Ideal why dont you fuckers go clown some damn where :twak:  :guns:  :nono:  :banghead:
> *


You're a damn fool :roflmao:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GotSkillz_@Sep 11 2005, 10:20 AM~3792294
> *sonsofbicthes :twak: STRAIGHT CLOWN
> *


Get the fuk out of here, you HATER :angry:


----------



## GotSkillz (Jun 1, 2005)

Then she want me to be a straight clown then Ill be on the damn computer with a hard sauage :banghead:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

got to love crackers or is that crack heads


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn girl are you than fine that you got people all hard and shit hell i am jealous now i have not seen what u look like lmao


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Sep 11 2005, 07:35 AM~3792119
> *Hey lowridertrike, do you still want that skeleton. The store that I got it from is open.
> *


hell yea :cheesy: i got the money now pm me


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo homie how u like the new name


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

it's pimp


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 11 2005, 10:24 AM~3792315
> *damn girl are you than fine that you got people all hard*


:roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lmao omg i will keep my mouth shut on that one :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

ok so...i might build a trike and stuff.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lmao are you going stock your custim frame


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

hell yea get a trike :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn i was going to build a trike but for get that lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 11 2005, 07:55 PM~3794744
> *lmao are you going stock your custim frame
> *


hell man, i'd be lucky to buy the bike by the time of the show..lol.

eventually it'll be a custom frame of course


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hell yea rep that shit


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

STR8 CLOWN'N in the house


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo wuz up homies and homegirls well whats all you all doing :biggrin: i am bored as fuck :0 
*DOWN LOW KUSTOMZ*


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

sup homie shit im bored too nice pic :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea i am trying to get this DOWN LOW KUSTOMZ shit started getting everything ready to start saleing shit and hope to have a shop by next spring


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

soundz good


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ye i will have the hook up from bikes to cars from neon lights to hydros to custom bikes you know how i roll go big or go home lmao


----------



## low_bike (Sep 9, 2005)

i would think bout gettin down wit sr8 clownin but tha hater say its 2 much clutter on my bike lol at least its real chrome :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

who said it had to much clutter


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low_bike_@Sep 14 2005, 12:42 AM~3811314
> *i would think bout gettin down wit sr8 clownin but tha hater say its 2 much clutter on my bike lol at least its real chrome  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



''real chrome'' :uh:


----------



## low_bike (Sep 9, 2005)

uh ali and some other guy


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

oh i was just reading your post i put my 2cents in i think it is dumb but if someone had a bike in a magazine they would love it damn grow people oh and ali you have no room to talk with your bratz bike :uh:


----------



## low_bike (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 14 2005, 06:03 AM~3811659
> *oh i was just reading your post i put my 2cents in i think it is dumb but if someone had a bike in a magazine they would love it damn grow people oh and ali you have no room to talk with your bratz bike  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 14 2005, 05:03 AM~3811659
> *oh i was just reading your post i put my 2cents in i think it is dumb but if someone had a bike in a magazine they would love it damn grow people oh and ali you have no room to talk with your bratz bike  :uh:
> *


what the fuck man, i thought we were cool ya know.

oh and, LOVELY LOWRIDER, with bratz frame in the background. WHO GIVES A FUCK if it's a bratz anyway? it's had more work done to it than some people's frames on here...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i was not hating on it i was just saying just stop all the fighting damn we have to much of that shit in this world as it is but we are cool still


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

and yes low bike i am talking to you to


----------



## low_bike (Sep 9, 2005)

im just sick of the lil lagger hatin and talkin bout every 1 every day its gettin old


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low_bike_@Sep 14 2005, 05:32 AM~3811713
> *im just sick of the lil lagger hatin and talkin bout every 1 every day its gettin old
> *


you've been on here for about a week and you've just described exactly what you have been doing...


----------



## low_bike (Sep 9, 2005)

england kids are dumb


----------



## low_bike (Sep 9, 2005)

all you do is follow my replys and put sum dumb shyt in a direct reply stop flirtin with me im not like that damn do england kids have school fawk


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

I CAN'T UNDERSTAND WHAT THE FUCK YOU ARE TRYING TO SAY.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low_bike_@Sep 14 2005, 08:03 AM~3812270
> *all you do is follow my replys and put sum dumb shyt in a direct reply stop flirtin with me im not like that damn do england kids have school fawk
> *



THE PERIOD KEY IS YOUR FRIEND. ITS OVER BY YOUR RIGHT PINKIE.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

stop fucking up my topic if u want to fight then go fight somewhere else oh yea *str8 clown'n foe lyfe*


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

how about both of you shut it? :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

thank you damn :uh:


----------



## low_bike (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 14 2005, 09:19 AM~3812340
> *THE PERIOD KEY IS YOUR FRIEND.  ITS OVER BY YOUR RIGHT PINKIE.
> *


uh dude its not that serious fat boy


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo low bike stop fucking whoring my topic bitch go fuck around some where else


----------



## low_bike (Sep 9, 2005)

what did u just call me boy// no 1 cares about your fuccin topic about yo punk azz club trick


----------



## low_bike (Sep 9, 2005)

:rof
mao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
YEA YALL GOT THA RIGHT NAME CLOWNS U GOT 4 MEMBERS AND U CALL THAT A CLUB LOL BOY PLZ THEN YO MEMBERS WHAT 15 AND LIVE OUT OF TOWN LOL!!!! UR A JOKE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

sorry know what the fuck you are talking about first bitch we have 3 here and the rest are all over the mid0west and east coast :angry:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

Don't worry he doesn't even have anyone to ride with :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low_bike_@Sep 14 2005, 10:53 PM~3818507
> *uh dude its not that serious fat boy
> *



:dunno:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

he's taking a nice little 3day vacation, lmfao


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 15 2005, 07:01 AM~3819714
> *he's taking a nice little 3day vacation, lmfao
> *


hah!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 15 2005, 08:01 AM~3819714
> *he's taking a nice little 3day vacation, lmfao
> *


8
thank god :biggrin: now back to the topic STR8 CLOWN'N


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo homies and homegirl whast crackin in this peace i am just trying ti get more members,start a business,build bikes/cars it is bananas a around here oh yea and have time for my family but it will be ok it will all work out i hope evryone can make it to the jan 2006 show it is going to be off the chain lol holla at ya laterz


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla (May 17, 2005)

i want some 20" 144 spoke wheels and a bent 20" springer fork. figure that shit out and i will call you on sunday ( tomorrow).


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok call me tomorrow and we will talk homie pm me for my new number


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

wtf wes up homiez STR8 CLOWN'N FOE LIFE haters  CHI~TOWN!


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERTRIKE81_@Sep 18 2005, 03:31 AM~3836169
> *wtf wes up homiez STR8 CLOWN'N FOE LIFE haters  CHI~TOWN!
> *


The store went up on the price of that skeleton. They want $70.00. :angry:
But they have some cool other stuff.

Spirit


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

STR8 CLOWN'N FOE LIFE, FOE LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Sep 18 2005, 10:22 AM~3837133
> *The store went up on the price of that skeleton. They want $70.00.  :angry:
> But they have some cool other stuff.
> 
> ...


DAMN that sucks nm then i'll just hook up my rides and worry bout that later


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

going up


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn i almost thought this topic died or something


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Got my info in the mail about the show in January. Str8 Clown'n will b clown'n that weekend...


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

hell yea soundz good


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Sep 23 2005, 09:27 PM~3875478
> *Got my info in the mail about the show in January. Str8 Clown'n will b clown'n that weekend...
> *


what info you get? let me get some love.....


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

*LOWRIDER JUNCTION 2ND ANNUAL FALL SHOW​​*

Sunday, October 23, 2005

Washington Square Mall
1100 S. Green River Rd
Evansville, IN 47715

Registration 9:00am - 11:59am
Judging 12:00pm - 3:30pm
Awards 4:00pm

Pre-registration $15.00 after 10/08/05 it's $20.00

Information 877-791-7497 or www.lowriderjunction.com​


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

*LOWRIDER JUNCTION INVITATIONAL*

Saturday & Sunday, January 21 - 22, 2006

The Centre
715 Locust Street
Evansville, IN 47708

Saturday & Sunday, January 21 - 22, 2006

Registration $20.00 after 01/13/06 it's $25.00

Registration Saturday, January 21st
9:00am to 3:00pm
Judging starts at 12:00pm

Sunday, January 22nd
Lowrider Show Open To The Public
11:00am to 5:00pm
Awards at 5:00pm


----------



## low_bike (Sep 9, 2005)

IF THERE ARE ANY JUDGES FROM LAYIIT LOW I WONT BE THERE THEY ALL ARE HATERS


----------



## USOACE1 (May 14, 2004)

I just wanted to know when did you start this bike club. Did you know that the name has already be trade marked started in San Diego since the early 90's. You just have a different spelling to it. Straight Clownin Car Shows we have put on around the West Coast and there is a car name Straight Clownin. A 1958 Impala, Check it out on OG Rider.com featured rides. There is a club coming out real soon with that name. I just thought I would let you know. I'm not trying to coming at you guy wrong just a FYI


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

well we started in jan of this year and yes there is aclub called it but it is spelled diffirent so it is not the same club but yea i did a back ground on it first that is why it is spelled the way it is


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Sep 25 2005, 11:40 AM~3881004
> *LOWRIDER JUNCTION INVITATIONAL
> 
> Saturday & Sunday, January 21 - 22, 2006
> ...


we will be there repping that bitch and as far as low bike your are just like TF always comeing in here starting shit me or none of my club members have ever started shit with you so you can just stop fucking with us homie and everything will be cool i found out the bigger u get the more hater come at you :biggrin:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Do you know if there will be a Club Participation award?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i think they are going to have one but time will tell i am going to call them and find out


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Sep 25 2005, 10:20 AM~3880935
> *LOWRIDER JUNCTION 2ND ANNUAL FALL SHOW​​
> 
> Sunday, October 23, 2005
> ...


Whos going to this show? I might go to that before i take the bike apart. Make it the last show with the paint.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

the vp is the only one of our crew


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 26 2005, 03:08 PM~3888317
> *the vp is the only one of our crew
> *


So your not going to the show at all? Whats the compitition like in the MIld class?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i will be there to back my homies but last show i went to your bike would have won hands down why yu thinking about coming


----------



## BigDbabygirl (Sep 25, 2005)

damn everyone has something smart to say about down Low Kustomz and str8 clownin why doesn't everyone just fuckin stick the damn topic and don't worry about what people fucking call their club. Most people (if they are smart) would have already taken care of the little shit


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn calm down baby it is cool i got everything str8 it is all good lol just sit back and chill


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## BigDbabygirl (Sep 25, 2005)

damn people just make me mad when they don't know what the fuck they are talking about! Alright baby you deal with it!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i will just like normal lol talk to you later baby :biggrin:


----------



## BigDbabygirl (Sep 25, 2005)

shit when aren't you talking to me if I am not talking to you I am usually with you!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

that is so true is that bad lmao


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

well homies damn it the show in jan is going to be big i they are giing to try and get 200 bikes there i hope they can and they are trying to get 2 of the lowrider mag judges there to judge the competition it is going to be big and if this one goes big it will happen every year


----------



## BigDbabygirl (Sep 25, 2005)

they will only go big because they want you there. they know you are the best. JUST PLAYING I love you. Don't kill me


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

oh there you go lmao always talking shit lmao but yea i hope it does go big maybe it will bring more shows this way oh and love u too


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea thats what i am talking about


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 26 2005, 03:40 PM~3888579
> *i will be there to back my homies but last show i went to your bike would have won hands down why yu thinking about coming
> *


yea i need to make sure im off that weekend, if i am, i will try to be there, its just 3 hours one way for me you know.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

cool cool i am trying to get this big show on lock if you know what i mean i am trying to help as much as i can


----------



## BigDbabygirl (Sep 25, 2005)

Since you went way this weekend your topics have all dwindled down. Just playing


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

the champ is back damn i had fun now it is time to make some money lol


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Hey I thought you were coming and bringing 3 or 4 bikes. What happened?


----------



## BigDbabygirl (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Oct 2 2005, 12:27 PM~3927439
> *the champ is back damn i had fun now it is time to make some money lol
> *


its not like you weren't doing business while you were gone damn. You were making money then too babe don't forget that one


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Oct 3 2005, 03:35 PM~3934292
> *Hey I thought you were coming and bringing 3 or 4 bikes. What happened?
> *


i am going to try and bring 3 or 4 bikes my self but with this new business starting up it takes time and money i know i will have 1 there and if i can get all my parts done and to the plater and done in time i will bust out the jokers wild bike but only time will tell it will go down to the last min lol oh yea dsweet call me at home when you have time i need to fill you in on some shit and i am lazy and i do not feel like typeing it all out lmao :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigDbabygirl_@Oct 3 2005, 03:52 PM~3934467
> *its not like you weren't doing business while you were gone damn. You were making money then too babe don't forget that one
> *


yea i was down there hustleing too but hey money never sleeps or takes vactions so i can not i just wish i had a laptop lmao


----------



## BigDbabygirl (Sep 25, 2005)

well why don't you just go get one?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

cause for the money i can spend on that i can put that in the business


----------



## BigDbabygirl (Sep 25, 2005)

pretty soon you will have to get one so it doesn't matter


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i know but i will buy one as soon as u get a job and buy a lowrider


----------



## BigDbabygirl (Sep 25, 2005)

I have a job remember?? Driving you freakin insane


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i know but a paying job so u can roll in a lo lo


----------



## BigDbabygirl (Sep 25, 2005)

why do I need to buy one when I can just ride in yours?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

shit nobody rides for free lol you better pay up some how  :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## BigDbabygirl (Sep 25, 2005)

hmmmmmm.... Like that is going to be hard!  :barf:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

oh so u got jokes ok you will see just remember taht post lil girl :angry: :twak: :guns: :burn: :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

Naw i am just playing but you do need to get a fucking job so u can build a lowrider to show off :biggrin: oh i forgot :scrutinize: i have 2 words for u


----------



## BigDbabygirl (Sep 25, 2005)

why don't you take your 2 words and shove them up your ass! :angel:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

that is not what u was saying last friday!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigDbabygirl (Sep 25, 2005)

look no one said we could bring other crapinto this you wanna talk shit wee wee man?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lmao i was not even tlkng about that lmao


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigDbabygirl_@Oct 5 2005, 09:54 PM~3950372
> *you wanna talk shit wee wee man?
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn she got jokes but i will get her just wait


----------



## BigDbabygirl (Sep 25, 2005)

what are you going to do? damn she got jokes but i will get her just wait ? damn who talks more shit?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i will get you real big just trust me on that lol


----------



## BigDbabygirl (Sep 25, 2005)

sure okay.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i will not come pick u up if u keep talking shit


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Oct 9 2005, 09:16 AM~3969119
> *i will not come pick u up if u keep talking shit
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

you have to but the females in line some times but then i give in everytime and i till went and picked her up lmao


----------



## BigDbabygirl (Sep 25, 2005)

you keep talking shit. You are being down rite cold for that and you know it. :rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i can not help it i have a heart for females lmao


----------



## BigDbabygirl (Sep 25, 2005)

you have a heart for females but you want to kill me??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

sometimes key word sometime the other times i lova to have you around lol


----------



## BigDbabygirl (Sep 25, 2005)

ummmm is that the 90percent you love tigger more?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lmao u can have him he is a crazy ass cat


----------



## BigDbabygirl (Sep 25, 2005)

Cats are just like their owners


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

no that is dogs are like there owners lmao


----------



## BigDbabygirl (Sep 25, 2005)

should I put you on a leash now or later


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

u will never see a leash around my neck


----------



## BigDbabygirl (Sep 25, 2005)

I never said around your neck :angel: :angel:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ouch!!!!!!!!!! as long as never mind i will not say that


----------



## BigDbabygirl (Sep 25, 2005)

mmmm you never know


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok only way there is going to be a leash only if there is a stripper :roflmao: :biggrin: :0


----------



## BigDbabygirl (Sep 25, 2005)

why need a stripper??? NEVERMIND I know why


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i still want one for my b-day lol


----------



## BigDbabygirl (Sep 25, 2005)

I know


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

so u going to get me one  :roflmao:


----------



## BigDbabygirl (Sep 25, 2005)

I am not the one you should be asking


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

then who shawna come on think about that one


----------



## BigDbabygirl (Sep 25, 2005)

like I said


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

? u lost me damn u are rubbing off


----------



## BigDbabygirl (Sep 25, 2005)

I don't know if I am rubbing off or not. I don't know we will see about your stipper. I might not be the one to make plans for that


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

u make no sence


----------



## BigDbabygirl (Sep 25, 2005)

nevermind


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok *whatever*


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

yall need to get a room god damn lol :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

thats a good idea lmao


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

In other words, dress like a stripper and get to dancing. You'll come out cheaper that way :biggrin:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

OK Prez, I know you'll been busy with your business and all, but what about the club's website. It hasn't been updated and no improvements. Plus we still haven't received our club shirts yet.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok this after the dlk site is done up and running i am going to have 1low64 do a brand new site for the club and the shit i am sorry it has be crazy i need to get then to everyone but pm me the sizes i have to have some smaller ones made up but that is no big deal ok get at me


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Oct 28 2005, 09:55 AM~4087494
> *In other words, dress like a stripper and get to dancing. You'll come out cheaper that way  :biggrin:
> *


there is nothing wrong with strippers :biggrin: i told my girls i want one for my b-day


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Oct 28 2005, 12:09 PM~4087887
> *there is nothing wrong with strippers  :biggrin:  i told my girls i want one for my b-day
> *


When is your b-day?


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Oct 28 2005, 12:07 PM~4087873
> *ok this after the dlk site is done up and running i am going to have 1low64 do a brand new site for the club and the shit i am sorry it has be crazy i need to get then to everyone but pm me the sizes i have to have some smaller ones made up but that is no big deal ok get at me
> *


Kool I will PM you the sizes. I might have two more ppl who might join. 
Just call me The Recruiter. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Oct 28 2005, 02:19 PM~4089341
> *When is your b-day?
> *


dec 12th i will be turning 28 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Oct 28 2005, 02:23 PM~4089377
> *Kool I will PM you the sizes. I might have two more ppl who might join.
> Just call me The Recruiter.  :biggrin:
> *


damn it girl doing the damn thang if they join try and get them to come to the jan show i want to rep the fuck out of str8 clown'n and DLK lol but yea i have to have the small shirts made but that is all good :biggrin: hey r u going to rep str8 clown'n with your car to


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Oct 28 2005, 03:35 PM~4089476
> *hey r u going to rep str8 clown'n with your car to
> *


Who knows, I might. Just got it painted 2 weeks ago.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

shit hell do it then you can out do your old man car lol but nah i would like it if you would


----------

